# Smokers, what do you have? what do you like?



## bikerider (Apr 22, 2020)

I've been interested in getting a smoker for a while now to smoke the fish I catch and maybe other things as well. I'm sure I'm not the only one who is interested in this here on tinboats so I ask you all; what smoker do you have/like? I am brand new to it and pretty ignorant about the types, sizes, and price levels.


----------



## Jake2250 (Apr 22, 2020)

Have gone thru allot of smokers in my life. From large off set stick burners to the Weber Smokey Mountain charcoal smoker. If you are just looking to do a few fish once in a while you can't go wrong with the "Little Chief Electric" smoker. They work great for fish.
If you are going to do a bunch of other things like beef,chicken and what not, the big trend now is either the automatic pellet smokers or the big dollar "Egg" smokers.
Just depends on your demands.
I was into competition BBQ and spent allot of money on different smokers. Texas Brand smokers are fantastic but pricey.

I am now retired from all that and its just the wife and I now. A few years ago I bought a Weber Smokey Mountain charcoal "Bullet" smoker and I couldn't be happier. I did get the 22 inch size and feel it may be a little big for what I need,,but once in a while I can load it up with multiple racks of ribs,brisket,or a bunch of chickens! 

I have owned a "Little Chief" electric smoker for over thirty years now and it still performs great! I have loaded it up with about six to ten trout depending on size, and smoked them all day. They turned out great, I use Hickory for fish, but apple wood works out good also.
One rule I have always followed,,never smoke fish on the Meat smoker. Use the smaller smoker for fish. If I am doing larger cuts like Salmon,, I'll use the Weber kettle bbq and cook it on a cedar plank. 

Again,, this is just what I prefer,, your demands may be different. Some many variables when it comes to this topic.But if you are just starting out,, You cannot go wrong with the Little Chief Smoker for fish! Good luck and Happy Smoking!


----------



## UP BOATER (Apr 22, 2020)

I have had a few electric smokers, I did have a Little Chief and it worked good except for when it was cold out then it struggled staying warm enough. Have had a couple of electrics since and have had better results. I use pretty much just apple that I cut up small. I have had this one three years now.


----------



## Jake2250 (Apr 22, 2020)

Agree with the cold,, I have found a "Water Heater wrap" works wonders in the cold.


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 23, 2020)

I built a UDS (Ugly Drum Smoker) a few years ago for about $100. Love it!! Added a PartyQ temperature controller from BBQ Guru and it's pretty much set and forget. Mostly do chicken legs/thighs, whole chickens, pork butt and pork ribs. I mainly use Royal Oak lump charcoal and wood chunks for the smoke. Remote thermometer is a Maverick ET-733







Ribs





Pork Butt





Chicken Legs/Thighs. Probably my favorite thing to do on my UDS


----------



## UP BOATER (Apr 23, 2020)

That’s a dandy Terp


----------



## bikerider (Apr 23, 2020)

Jake2250 said:


> Have gone thru allot of smokers in my life. From large off set stick burners to the Weber Smokey Mountain charcoal smoker. If you are just looking to do a few fish once in a while you can't go wrong with the "Little Chief Electric" smoker. They work great for fish.
> If you are going to do a bunch of other things like beef,chicken and what not, the big trend now is either the automatic pellet smokers or the big dollar "Egg" smokers.
> Just depends on your demands.
> I was into competition BBQ and spent allot of money on different smokers. Texas Brand smokers are fantastic but pricey.
> ...



Thanks for all the info. I am brand new to smoking food but would like to start with fish and hopefully move on to other things like chicken, ribs, etc. I've seen lots of people using little chief smokers but did not know they have a problem holding temp during the cold. If you use the same smoker for meat and fish does the fish change the taste of the other meats?


----------



## bikerider (Apr 23, 2020)

UP BOATER said:


> I have had a few electric smokers, I did have a Little Chief and it worked good except for when it was cold out then it struggled staying warm enough. Have had a couple of electrics since and have had better results. I use pretty much just apple that I cut up small. I have had this one three years now.



Having a glass front seems like a good thing. Are you talking about apple flavored wood chips?


----------



## bikerider (Apr 23, 2020)

BigTerp said:


> I built a UDS (Ugly Drum Smoker) a few years ago for about $100. Love it!! Added a PartyQ temperature controller from BBQ Guru and it's pretty much set and forget. Mostly do chicken legs/thighs, whole chickens, pork butt and pork ribs. I mainly use Royal Oak lump charcoal and wood chunks for the smoke. Remote thermometer is a Maverick ET-733



Nice job on the smoker  The food looks really good too. When you aren't using it do you store it inside?


----------



## UP BOATER (Apr 23, 2020)

On the apple wood , I just cut smaller limbs off an apple tree on the property and take slices off it on the miter saw.


----------



## bikerider (Apr 23, 2020)

UP BOATER said:


> On the apple wood , I just cut smaller limbs off an apple tree on the property and take slices off it on the miter saw.



That's cool that you have a replenishing supply of smoker wood.


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 24, 2020)

bikerider said:


> Nice job on the smoker  The food looks really good too. When you aren't using it do you store it inside?



Thanks. Yes, I store it in my shed when not in use. I also clean out all the ash from the bottom and give it a decent wipe down the day after a cook. My buddy built one at the same time I did mine. He doesn't clean his at all and leaves it outside. It's rather rusted and crappy looking, but still makes good BBQ. Mine has zero rust and should last for quite a while. I imagine the bottom of his barrel will rust out shortly.

The only other maintenance I due on mine is scrap it out really well with a paint scrapper and steel wool down to the bare metal. Then re season with Crisco. It's due this year and will be done here shortly. Last it was done was 2 years ago.


----------



## Jake2250 (Apr 24, 2020)

Some fish will leave an odor in the smoker and can leave a taste on what ever you smoke next. Allot of folks see it as an unwritten rule. Buy a different smoker for fish only! 
I use my weber kettle to cook salmon and striper, but I always throw an additional pile of coals on afterwards to burn the fish smell off. 
As far as the little chief smoker,,it depends on your climate, I am in California so we rarely get very cold weather. So the little smoker works great.
In the winter and windy days I will throw a Water heater wrap blanket on my smokers to hold a more consistent temperature. 

During competitions its not un common to see wraps on smokers. Also, a few bricks in the bottom of some smokers help to hold heat.. I had a large Texas offset smoker, I put sand and ceramic tiles in the bottom of mine to hold the heat longer. Also,, I added baffle plates to move the smoke where I wanted it..

The auto feed pellet smokers are great, pricey,, but convenient. You just fill the pellet hopper and "set it and forget it"! Some hard core competitions do not allow them but then again,, allot of competitors have multiple pellet units going.

At the height of my smoking adventures I invested in a Smoker trailer unit with a partner, custom built by Texas brand. We had a propane assist burner in the fire box and an automatic temperature control exhaust. Along with multiple remote thermometers. Sure was allot of fun,, allot of work, but fun. I still make my own rubs and sauce, rarely buy store bought stuff. 

During the summer months I will do a large brisket and 25 pound pork shoulder for family get together s. 
I do not own a pellet unit,,yet,, but have my eye on a few. Wife has said if I want a pellet smoker that I will need to get rid of the other smokers I still have and don't use! Hate to part with them,, but, who knows!


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2020)

I have my eyes on the Traeger Pro 575. This will be my first pellet smoker.

HTTPS://www.traegergrills.com/pellet-grills/pro/575


----------



## paper (Apr 28, 2020)

I have a couple Pit Boss Tailgater smokers. My local Walmart had 4 of them on clearance, marked down from $300 to $199. I have several co-workers who have Pit Boss smokers and I couldn't find anyone who had anything bad to say about the brand, and with a 5 year warranty, I decided to buy one. Well, I loved it so much I bought a second one for my cabin. 
I've tried a few different pellets and so far my favorite is Pit Boss's Competition blend, which is Apple, Maple, and Hickory. 
The thing I like about it (other than the price) was that I can slide the firebox open and sear meat, too. 

I'm looking forward to the next weekend's opening weekend for trout, and I'll be smoking several.


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2020)

Make sure to post pics of your smokes!


----------



## paper (Apr 28, 2020)

These are the drumsticks I did this week. I brined them, and then gave a light shake of Tajin lime seasoning. 
The firebox on mine is on the left hand side, so that side is hotter than the right. When I flip whatever I'm smoking, I also rotate from left to right and I find everything cooks evenly. 






As everything gets to temp I put everything to the right hand side to keep it hot, and still getting more smoke. 

When I do whole chickens I just put it in the middle and turn it 180 degrees halfway through. 

I took 5 of these drumsticks and boiled them and made smoked chicken veggie soup... OMG that stuff is delicious!!! So wonderful to have soup that smells smokey.


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2020)

My hero! :LOL2: :beer: Those look really good. 

Is this what you are talking about?

https://www.amazon.com/Tajin-Clasico-Seasoning-Lime-5-Ounce/dp/B002ZJRYUS


----------



## paper (Apr 28, 2020)

That's the stuff.


----------



## gnappi (Apr 28, 2020)

I just threw away a Charbroil vertical smoker. It was 2 years old and kept under a cover under overhanging eaves set on top of a raised stone platform and it rusted EVERYWHERE! Every rack, handle, tray and even the feet were trashed. 

It's good this thread turned up, I'm shopping for another


----------



## bikerider (Apr 28, 2020)

Jim said:


> I have my eyes on the Traeger Pro 575. This will be my first pellet smoker.
> 
> HTTPS://www.traegergrills.com/pellet-grills/pro/575



That looks nice, but that price.. :shock: lol


----------



## bikerider (Apr 28, 2020)

paper said:


> I have a couple Pit Boss Tailgater smokers. My local Walmart had 4 of them on clearance, marked down from $300 to $199. I have several co-workers who have Pit Boss smokers and I couldn't find anyone who had anything bad to say about the brand, and with a 5 year warranty, I decided to buy one. Well, I loved it so much I bought a second one for my cabin.
> I've tried a few different pellets and so far my favorite is Pit Boss's Competition blend, which is Apple, Maple, and Hickory.
> The thing I like about it (other than the price) was that I can slide the firebox open and sear meat, too.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the next weekend's opening weekend for trout, and I'll be smoking several.



That's a nice looking smoker. Come the think of it, I've walked past these style of smokers at Lowe's dozens of times and didn't realize they aren't a barbecue. Is there some advantage to this design over the vertical ones like pictured above, the little chief etc.?


----------



## bikerider (Apr 28, 2020)

gnappi said:


> I just threw away a Charbroil vertical smoker. It was 2 years old and kept under a cover under overhanging eaves set on top of a raised stone platform and it rusted EVERYWHERE! Every rack, handle, tray and even the feet were trashed.
> 
> It's good this thread turned up, I'm shopping for another



I used to have that same problem with the barbecue sitting on the patio under a cover. Had to just bring it inside to preserve it.


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2020)

bikerider said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I have my eyes on the Traeger Pro 575. This will be my first pellet smoker.
> ...


Exactly why I don't have it. I don't want to spend the money on it. :LOL2:


----------



## bikerider (Apr 28, 2020)

Jim said:


> bikerider said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



Haha, I know the feeling


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2020)

Thanks paper! The Tajin is on it's way to my house.


----------



## paper (May 1, 2020)

My stepson claims it tastes like a Mexican candy.. 

He's weird.. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (May 1, 2020)

I just told my daughter about it, thinking I was going to educate her on this "new" spice mix we are going to try. She responded "no way! I wanted to try that for a long time on my fruits and veggies"

Have I been living under a rock? :LOL2:


----------



## bikerider (May 18, 2020)

I'm considering buying either the mini chief (https://www.amazon.com/Smokehouse-Products-Mini-Chief-Smoker/dp/B001NZRLTO/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=mini+chief&qid=1589815064&sr=8-2) electric smoker or the little chief electric smoker (https://www.amazon.com/Smokehouse-Products-Little-Chief-Smoker/dp/B000ZKZJMY/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?crid=2CG257LYB3XJY&dchild=1&keywords=little+chief+smoker&qid=1589815118&sprefix=little+chief%2Caps%2C299&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExNTlQN1RRTElIN0ZQJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNzkyNzIxM1JHMUhLTVlaOUc5TCZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNjUxOTE3MzBaS1VDR1pBVUY0NyZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2F0ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=) Since I'm a complete noob to smoking these seem like little investment for me to cut my teeth on. Besides the size difference and the negligible price difference is there a good reason to go with one over the other? I would probably be smoking a few rainbow trout at a time for now.


----------



## redbug (Aug 3, 2020)

Jim said:


> I have my eyes on the Traeger Pro 575. This will be my first pellet smoker.
> 
> HTTPS://www.traegergrills.com/pellet-grills/pro/575



check out the pit boss pellet smokers. the guys around me all seem to love theirs a few have switched fro the pricerier Traegers


----------



## paper (Aug 3, 2020)

redbug said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I have my eyes on the Traeger Pro 575. This will be my first pellet smoker.
> ...



=D> 

Absolutely !!!!! Couldn't be happier with Pit Boss products!!!!


----------



## wmk0002 (Aug 4, 2020)

A bit expensive but the Big Green Egg (along with Primo and Komado Joe) is probably the most versatile in terms of the temp range. With my Egg, I can hold temps as low as 170 degrees and I can get it up to probably 1000 deg, if not more. With the extreme high heat ranges it is the best option for steaks and searing whatever. It also does well with anything else over direct heat. I will say that the smoking aspect leaves a little to be desired. It does a fine job, however, in my opinion it doesn't produce a classic smoke taste. It somewhat difficult to keep drippings from burning and producing some off tasting smoke. Although the Egg is super easy, especially for long smokes, I prefer meat smoked on my basic Weber kettle....the Weber just requires tending every 80 min or so.

Back to Big Green Egg steaks - I can cook a 2" thick NY Strip (my personal Fav) indirect heat at 250 deg until it hits internal temp of 115 deg, remove it and cover (temp may rise a bit more) and bring the Egg up to 6-700 deg with cast iron griddle right on top of coals, and then sear the steak to perfection every time. I also sear on a grate over the coals but grate vs cast iron griddle is determined by how fatty the steak is. Too much fat and I go griddle to avoid any kind of rancid taste from the fat burning too much from the flames. The perfect steak, which is well marbled and not large clusters of fat, is better finished directly over fire.


----------



## redbug (Aug 5, 2020)

If I was looking for the green egg style cooker I would check out BBQ Guru Monolith BBQ
Guru Edition I have seen these in action and they are built to last and come standard with many of the things the green egg consider options


wmk0002 said:


> A bit expensive but the Big Green Egg (along with Primo and Komado Joe) is probably the most versatile in terms of the temp range. With my Egg, I can hold temps as low as 170 degrees and I can get it up to probably 1000 deg, if not more. With the extreme high heat ranges it is the best option for steaks and searing whatever. It also does well with anything else over direct heat. I will say that the smoking aspect leaves a little to be desired. It does a fine job, however, in my opinion it doesn't produce a classic smoke taste. It somewhat difficult to keep drippings from burning and producing some off tasting smoke. Although the Egg is super easy, especially for long smokes, I prefer meat smoked on my basic Weber kettle....the Weber just requires tending every 80 min or so.
> 
> Back to Big Green Egg steaks - I can cook a 2" thick NY Strip (my personal Fav) indirect heat at 250 deg until it hits internal temp of 115 deg, remove it and cover (temp may rise a bit more) and bring the Egg up to 6-700 deg with cast iron griddle right on top of coals, and then sear the steak to perfection every time. I also sear on a grate over the coals but grate vs cast iron griddle is determined by how fatty the steak is. Too much fat and I go griddle to avoid any kind of rancid taste from the fat burning too much from the flames. The perfect steak, which is well marbled and not large clusters of fat, is better finished directly over fire.


----------

